# Suggest a Digital Camera



## joy.das.jd (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey people  I want to buy a digital camera. My budget is around is around 6K-8K. I just need a point and shoot camera. A larger screen and atleast 3X zoom (optical) will be preferred. Most of the photos will be seen on the computer. So pls suggest a good Digicam.

Thanks in advance


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 4, 2008)

Go for either sony or canon. They make good digicams...

Look at this : (Power shot series)
*www.canon.co.in/productdisplay.asp?cat_id=33


----------



## saboo.dinesh (Jun 9, 2008)

hi Joy...
i will suggest u  to buy Sony or preferably NIKON (My Favourite)
u can go to 
*www.homeshop18.com/shop/faces/tiles/catalogue.jsp?catalogueID=2

this link and get almost all available cameras in india...great site ...
jo bhi lega bata dena.


----------

